# Itchy breasts during breastfeeding?



## mf_colon

Hi all!

I just had a question- sometimes when I am breastfeeding the breast that I am on will start itching. Not on the nipple or aerole but the breast itself. Like a ticklish-itchy feeling.... is there a sign when the breast has depleted its supply for the time being? Someone told me something like that and I was wondering if it was at all true. Has this happened to anyone else?

Was just wondering if anyone else has experienced anything like this or is it me?

Thanks.


----------



## SabbathD

Oh mine do that ALL the time. I actually attributed breast growth (especially if I am a little engorged ect) to it. Stretching the skin out, ya know? It's like when you are pregnant and your tummy itched. Same thing, and DD is 8 months old. Still happens if I get engorged.


----------



## mf_colon

Thanks for the post SabbathD!

I have been reading on thrush on the Kellymom website and I read that sometimes thrush is not visible sometimes. The baby's first appt is tomorrow so I will see if this is what is causing it.

If baby and I do have thrush, what do you do in terms of BF?


----------



## Flower of Bliss

My boobs itch all the time. It drives me batty







: They have red stretch marks radiating out from when my milk came in. My 6 month old DD never lets me get engorged







She's a booby monster


----------



## SabbathD

Thrush is one thing that we have yet to deal with. However, there are several things you can and should do if you do have thrush.

1)Cut out all sugars, and simple white foods from your diet. Yeast thrives on sugar and simple carbohydrates.
2)Drink A LOT of water. More than usual, to help clear toxins.
3)Start taking a probiotic. This gives your body good bacteria's that will fight the overgrowth of yeast. Take 2 capsules 30 minutes before breakfast and take 2 more capsules on an empty stomach at bedtime, so the probiotic can work in your intestines all night long. It is best to drink filtered water while you are doing all this since the chlorine in tap water will reduce the number of beneficial bacteria in the probiotic.
4)Your Dr. may prescribe, or you can ask about All Purpose Nipple Ointment. GREAT stuff. Works wonders. (google it, also listed as APNO on a lot of sites).

cut this from a website that I frequent, and it has been good advice for several people who pointed me towards it when they were experiencing thrush. author of site is an IBCLC:

Quote:

If you use oral Nystatin, cut the prescribed dose in half and apply it to your baby's tongue and cheeks every 3 hours. Most prescriptions for Nystatin are written with instructions to apply it to the baby's mouth every 6 hours and this is not frequent enough. Yeast has the ability to replicate in 90 minutes, so more frequent application of the Nystatin will give the yeast less opportunity to grow. Remember to continue with applications every 3 hours throughout the night. Continue treatment for 1 week after all signs of thrush are gone from your baby's mouth. Probiotics (like Bifidophilus Flora Force) given before feedings will be very helpful in replenishing the good bacteria in your baby's digestive system.
Essentially, there is no reason for you to stop breastfeeding unless the dr. puts you on something (and you agree to take) that you cannot breastfed while using. But in most cases that's not necessary.


----------



## ladybugchild77

Mine are itchy too sometimes - I actually heard somewhere (probably here







) that this occurs when you are increasing your supply quickly - like with a growth spurt or in your case, in the baby's first few weeks of life. HTH and congrats on your little one!


----------



## mommy2two babes

I found that it happened to me more when I was nursing near the end of my second pregnancy. Sometimes I have to tell my DD to let go so I can really scratch. Until I found this thread I thought I was the only one.
Krista


----------



## mf_colon

I just came from the pediatrician's for my DD's first visit and no thrush. Baby is healthy and doing fine. It is probably what has been mentioned here on the board. Like I said, it only really happens when BF.

Thanks for the input everyone!


----------



## amyb15

I think it is quite common. Is there a scientific reason behind it? Any research done?


----------



## ecoteat

Oh, yeah. And I usually can't scratch without disturbing a milk-drunk, sleepy baby! I figure everything is itchy on me with the dry winter air and my boobs' skin is always stretching and shrinking, so I'm not too surprised by it.


----------

